# Lombard vs Babalu



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

There has been some talk lately about this fight. Opinons?

'Personally I think Lombard takes it but it would be his toughest fight to date. I think Babalu has a chance but personally I think Lombard is just to strong and athletic and that he will just bully Babalu in the cage. If Babalu can't get him down I think inevitably Lombard will finish him.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

I agree with you, I think Lombard will just simply too strong for him. Babalu seems too be slowing down.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I think Lombard wins by being explosive and Babalu is not looking good. I do think Lombard has a lot of hype that is undeserved though. For being a champion, the guys record of opponents is laughable. Babalu will be the biggest name on Lombard's record besides his loss to Gegard.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

So in other words this is a fight to continue to make an untested fighter look good. Well Bellator has that advantage in it's format. The only time that backfired was Joe Warren's last superfight.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

I think Lombard probably takes this. Babalus best days were a long time ago. Lombard is in the same catagory as Eddie Alvarez in my book. He has looked good against the guys he has fought, but it isnt a real impressive list of opponents. He needs to start fighting some real competition if he wants to really be a top MW.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I agree he needs to start stepping up on his competition. One thing he should do is use his off-season to fight better guys in like Dream or something like that. Bellator however treats their champions well and as long as Lombard is champion I don't think he's going anywhere.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Babalu is so far past his prime is hurts. I love me some Sobral so hope he manages to get the win, but I think it's another brutal KO coming for him.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

I think this is an easy win for Lombard, Babalu's never been known to have the best of chins and Lombard has KO power in both hands. I mean if he wasn't able to avoid the H-Bomb what's he going to do against Lombard who can knock you out in many ways.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

When would this be? Bellator have announced Lombard Vs Trevor Prangley (another respectable but unspectacular opponent) for Bellator 58.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'd say it'll take place sometime this next year. Probably in the spring sometime. Even though it's average it should be pretty good.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Lombard via brutal KO.

Like already mentioned, he is past it but even if he had one of those last great performances that happens to some fighters. Lombard would just need to clip him and he would go down.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Lombard just needs to clip any guy in the middleweight division and if that guy doesn't out then he's close. I can guarentee he could rock even Anderson Silva. Not that it'll happen.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

its not happening you know, trevor prangely is fighting him


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well maybe it'll happen next season. That way it could be on Spike.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well this is a pretty knowledgeable place for MMA fans to congregate.


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

It doesn't look like the Babaloo fight is happening, but like others have said his best days are behind him.

I just wish Lombard would get over to the UFC already. He's a great fighter, but I really need to know for myself, if he stacks up to the elite 185lbers :thumbsup:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well in theory that's a good idea. In reality however, Lombard has an exclusive contract with Bellator with a champion's clause and I don't think they'll let him go. Not to mention I hear that Bellator treats their champions well.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Prangly loses.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

More then likely. He walks all over the superfights he's assigned. Not to mention he's also walked all over any challenger.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> More then likely. He walks all over the superfights he's assigned. Not to mention he's also walked all over any challenger.


Lombard's record is terrible for a champ to say the least. (Not wins/losses but level of competition) He really hasn't beaten anyone near elite status. He fought Mousasi once and Mousasi won.

Fact of the matter is he is definitely unproven as an elite MW in my eyes.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Lombard's record is terrible for a champ to say the least. (Not wins/losses but level of competition) He really hasn't beaten anyone near elite status. He fought Mousasi once and Mousasi won.
> 
> Fact of the matter is he is definitely unproven as an elite MW in my eyes.


1.) It's the MW division how many "elite" fighters are out there, most move up to 205.

2.) Mousasi didn't win, the judges gave him a close decision. If that's an MMA fight under unified rules Lombard wins or draws that match.

3.) The combined record of those "cans" Taylor (20-7), Vitale (29-9), Doerkson (47-16), Shlemenko (42–7) - 138-39 that's a win percentage of 71%. That's in line with the UFC champions who are between .706 -.806


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

John8204 said:


> 1.) It's the MW division how many "elite" fighters are out there, most move up to 205.
> 
> 2.) Mousasi didn't win, the judges gave him a close decision. If that's an MMA fight under unified rules Lombard wins or draws that match.
> 
> 3.) The combined record of those "cans" Taylor (20-7), Vitale (29-9), Doerkson (47-16), Shlemenko (42–7) - 138-39 that's a win percentage of 71%. That's in line with the UFC champions who are between .706 -.806


You are reaching here. Mousasi won that fight, color it however you like, but Mousasi did win. Taylor and Doerkson both got cut from the UFC because they couldnt hack it. Vitale has losses to multiple guys that also got cut from the UFC. Facts are facts and Lombard lost to the only top ten guy he fought.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

This is one of those things where Lombard probably is comfortable where he is. He dominates in Bellator and more than likely is happy where he is. He's not going to move unless he has to.


----------

